# need some shade trees!!!



## COWBOYJAKE (Mar 24, 2008)

need some trees for sun break for the house and also some for wind and shade in the pastures for the horses and cattle. im in north texas south of dfw and am in a clay type soil. ive been lookin at the hybrid poplars, supposedly theese will work in the climate and soil condition, i would like to get the largest that i can reasonable plant without having to rent a backhoe to get in. they say theese are wind resistant but then ive heard some say they are shallow root system??? what do yall think?


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Mar 25, 2008)

From what I gather the hybrid poplars don't live a long time and are messy. You might look at the hybrid Thuja Green Giant for the wind break. I am north of Dallas and have had sucess with Lacebark Elm, Chinese Pistachio, and Bur Oak for shade. I am just now planting Bald Cypress, Dawn Redwood, Gingko, Montezuma Cyress, and Black Walnut. Another tree that has really impressed me is Jujube; it stays glossy green in our hottest summers and yields fruit as well. Seems to be one of the toughest trees around, and they live a long time. If you are in a high wind area I would start with smaller trees and let them grow into the conditions instead of trying to stake and fight the wind battle with a taller, top heavy, tree.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Mar 26, 2008)

The hybrid poplars ive seen have a lifespan of about 30-50 years. They lose a lot of limbs, and are pretty succeptible to wind. 

ANY new hybrid fast growing tree is closer to a weed than a tree, just my opinion. They also require loads of H2O


----------



## COWBOYJAKE (Mar 28, 2008)

hmm what to get now sounds like the poplars arnt gonna do it spring storms would probably leave me with lots of firewood. one of my biggest things is having trees that are safe for the animals, im lookin at getting some oaks to put about everywhere but i would like some fast growin shade trees to shade the house for the afternoon summer sun.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Mar 28, 2008)

COWBOYJAKE said:


> hmm what to get now sounds like the poplars arnt gonna do it spring storms would probably leave me with lots of firewood. one of my biggest things is having trees that are safe for the animals, im lookin at getting some oaks to put about everywhere but i would like some fast growin shade trees to shade the house for the afternoon summer sun.



honey locusts grow pretty fast, do well in a majority of soils, and handle winds fairly well. Thats what a lot of us in Nebraska are using. They make pretty good firewood too.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Mar 31, 2008)

Chinese Pistachio and Lacebark Elm grow pretty fast. Burr Oaks grow pretty fast. I think if these are going to go around your house you need to go quality. Dawn Redwood is another good one, though I don't know how much shade they provide. The honeylocust I see regularly throw off limbs and don't live very long. If you plant a super fast growing tree near your house you're probably asking for trouble a few years down the road.


----------



## chainsawaddict (Mar 31, 2008)

Mr. Plisken said:


> Chinese Pistachio and Lacebark Elm grow pretty fast. Burr Oaks grow pretty fast. I think if these are going to go around your house you need to go quality. Dawn Redwood is another good one, though I don't know how much shade they provide. The honeylocust I see regularly throw off limbs and don't live very long. If you plant a super fast growing tree near your house you're probably asking for trouble a few years down the road.



interesting, they seem to be doing pretty well here. Ive noticed there seem to be a few variations. I believe the one we've been planting is "shademaster" honeylocust. 

I didnt know burr oaks were fast growers, thats good, i just planted five:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 3, 2008)

If you're away from buildings, sidewalks, leech fields, anything that could be damaged by roots, think about fruitless mulberry.

I know a lot of people hate them but we've used them for shade and windbreak for years. They grow fast, even in our clay ground, and put up with a lot of heat.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't hate fruitless mulberry, but I guess many people feel along the lines of.......why plant an adequate or below average tree when you could just as easily planted a superior tree? I know what you mean though. I happen to like fruiting mulberries, which many also hate. I do it for the berries, which I love. So, the tree is well worth it to me.


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 2, 2008)

Around these parts...the primary trees to survive the wet soil, clay soil and extreme heat in the summer are Maple (most species common to the south) and Oak of many varieties.


----------

